# Solved: Outlook 2007 Attachment Security Warning



## Spankinator (Aug 8, 2005)

I am getting a popup when I try to open up a file directly from an email with the title being "Attachment Security Warning". And it goes on to say:

"WARNING! - This file my contain a virus that can be harmful to your computer. You must save this file to disk before it can be opened. It is imoprtant to be VERY certain that this file is safe before you open it." Then the only option I have is to save it to disk. It's kind of annoying when you want to just double-click and open a document but you're required to save it to disk first.

It only does this with Office documents (.doc[x], .xls[x], .ppt, etc.). I no problems opening .pdfs, pictures, etc. Only office documents.

I've done some research and know about Level 1 attachments and Level 2 attachments. And I've flat out found out that this particular warning is displayed because it is in those extensions are in the Level 2 list, or it has something to do with Level 2 in Outlook.

But how do you get to these Level 2 attachment extensions and remove them so I can just open the documents directly? Is it a registry edit somewhere?

Not all computers here are having this problem. Only a few. They are all up-to-date with updates, all have the same updates, all running Office 2007. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I found this for 97, I'm thinking it should be the same for 07.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/235309

How to Turn Off the Outlook 97 and 98 E-mail Attachment Security Update
Important This section, method, or task contains steps that tell you how to modify the registry. However, serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly. Therefore, make sure that you follow these steps carefully. For added protection, back up the registry before you modify it. Then, you can restore the registry if a problem occurs. For more information about how to back up and restore the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
322756 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322756/) How to back up and restore the registry in Windows

To turn off the Attachment Security Update after you install it: 1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
2. Locate and click the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Office\Outlook 
If this registry key is not present, right-click the Office registry key, point to New on the shortcut menu, click Key, type Outlook for the name of the new registry key, and then press ENTER. 
3. Click the Outlook key, and then point to New on the Edit menu. 
4. Click DWORD Value, type OldAttachmentDialog, and then press ENTER. 
5. Double-click OldAttachmentDialog, type 1 in the Value Data box, and then click OK. 
6. Quit Registry Editor.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.slipstick.com/OUTLOOK/esecup/blockzips.htm#Level1Remove

More info.


----------



## Spankinator (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks! You definitely pointed me in the right direction. I made my way to HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Outlook\Security

and in there were values for Level1Remove

I deleted all the values out of there and restarted Outlook and now everything works the way it should. I can open the files directly within the email now.

Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. You can mark the thread solved right above your first post.


----------

